# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج متصفح Opera Mini 7 لأجهزة الأندرويد جاهز للتحميل مجاناً

## mohamed73

*متصفح Opera Mini 7 لأجهزة الأندرويد جاهز للتحميل مجاناً*   *أطلقت  شركة Opera النسخة الاحدث من متصفح Opera Mini 7 لأجهزة الأندرويد .. تم  عمل تحسينات كثيرة على النسخة الحديثة واصبحت عملية التصفح اسرع و اكثر  سلاسة . الان يدعم العربية بشكل ممتاز وتعديلات كبيرة في واجهة  المستخدم .. النسخة الجديدة اصبحت متوفرة للتحميل بشكل مجاني من متجر  تطبيقات اندرويد “جوجل بلاي” *   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## simophone2

شكرا

----------


## darc12

شكرا جزلا

----------


## salahmanu

thx u brother

----------

